# my whirlwind labour .. welcome Kasey-Leigh



## groovyjem

i start to have contractions on friday evening which started to get pretty regular but wasnt very strong so finally early hours of saturday morning i managed to fall asleep and woke up sunday and they had gone. then as the day went on they pains started to come back but with no regular pattern but gosh the pain was defo more painful. then saturday evening they where finally 5/6 mins apart so i phoned hospital and they said i could go in to be checked.
Gosh the car journey was defo not fun but was happy to be on our way and hoping i could have some stronger pain relief.
got there and was finally checked at about 11pm and was only 2cm dilated so was given some more co-codamol n nothing strong boo but also had a sickness injection and for some reason that always make me really drowsey. They agreed to keep me in and monitor me so was moved upto the ward and there dh was allow to stay so pushed some chairs together for him to sleep on and we settled down. I slept and kept waking up just to go thro the contraction and then would nod back off but then came this one contraction and i really thought i needed the toilet (yes i really did think i just needed a poo lol) so off i went and i sat there and said to dh i darnt am not sure i do just need the toilet, so dh went and got the midwife and she said to go and see if it and off she went. i tried and knew straight away something didnt feel right so off dh went to bring back midwife and i got back on the bed and she checked me and i was rimming and it was my waters bulging.
we was rushed down to labour ward and the lovely gas and air was there on the bed screaming come get me lol had 2 more contractions with the gas and air and then i needed to push so with the 3rd push the midwife then burst my water and on the next push our little miracle was here at 2.50am 2nd june weighing 5lb 5.

so from realising was in full labour to kasey-leigh been here must have only been 20 mins half hour tops


----------



## alisha_t

Awwww, congratulations!!! :)


----------



## mara16jade

Wow!! Congrats! :)

That sure was fast! :thumbup:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations x


----------



## optimistic1

Congrats!!! Our baby girls share a birthday :) Who would of thought we were both actually going into labour.. Hope you guys are doing well and are settled in at home. Were settled in now but going back and forth to doctors as Nadia is jaundiced so we have to have tests done everyday to be sure her levels are going down. Other than the stress of that and the pain of breast feeding i absolutely love being a mommy...Nadia is amazing and beautiful and i couldnt ask for a better turn out of my life!


----------



## AimeeM

Hey hun, hugest congrats, she is just beautiful. Congrats to you all. Can believe she is finally here :D Enjoy every minute xxxxx


----------



## Bubsta

Congrats! Glad it was quick for you. X


----------



## Charliemarina

OMG.....hun u finally got your gift and i missed everythng :( congratulations to u and danny...cant believe ur lil lady is 1 now ad loving her name :)

if u ever come bk online get in touch hun have missed u loads would love to get in contact again...im back here with number 4 which wasnt planned nut were very happy about it....oh do come bk soon hun, no doubt lil one keeping u super busy lol xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow, congratulations! :)


----------



## Eline

I think everyone would sign for such a fast and smooth delivery!


----------



## glitterbug

Congratulations GJ! I'm so sorry I missed all this. Amazing news x


----------

